# Wood floor for standard raft



## chefpels (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all. Have been reading the forums here for over a year but have never contributed. 
I purchased a new (new to me) 14' standard raft this year that i am setting up for fishing. It's a beater for sure. 
My question is how do I install a wood floor in said raft? Do i need one if i'm not doing whitewater? how do i hang a wood floor, as i have seen recommended on this site? realizing that any floor would have to support gear/fishermen. ANY suggestions would be great. 
This is a great site with tons of useful information. 
i look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## Yo_Face (Jul 14, 2009)

First you don't NEED a wood floor to run a bucket boat. floors do how ever provide comfort and a bit more security when hauling and rigging but mostly comfort. If you are running a typical 3 bay center mount generally the floor would be the length of your frame or your outer tubes between the rockers. Recently I herd of a friend including the beaver tail for the bow in the floor piece as 1 whole unit. 

If you build a floor only under the frame then you have set up stability and comfort for the rower cooler and long box but for fishing I recommend at least a platform in the bow/stern and maybe a seat. You can get aluminium one with diamond plate from places like DRE. If you want to for lower costs I suggest the extended beaver tail floor combo.I haven't tried it my self but herd good things. As far as material goes a 1/4-1/2 inch plywood with a spar varnish will do. Suspend. The floor to d rings via webbing and smaller caribeaners or tie to your frame. Make floor sit an inch or so above the water level when boat is weighed down with a heavy to normal load (make sure the floor has clearance over rocks).


----------

